# Turn your PC into a nice tank :)



## LondonDragon (1 Apr 2008)

And keep it nice and cool in the process  
Watch the video at the end of the article

http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-S ... 9420.shtml

Shame you can't add fish! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Themuleous (2 Apr 2008)

Haha what will they think of next!

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2008)

I like how it doesn't actually help with the cooling of the PC


----------

